# How do I create a group?



## rob sicc (Sep 1, 2015)

I'm looking to build a group fro New Jersey folks on this site.  

Can anyone tell me how to do that, or if I can do that?


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 1, 2015)

Admin has to do it.

Pm a admin member.


----------



## rob sicc (Sep 1, 2015)

c farmer said:


> Admin has to do it.
> 
> Pm a admin member.


thanks.  How do I identify an admin member?


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 1, 2015)

Rob Sicc said:


> thanks.  How do I identify an admin member?


bmudd14474 or Pineywoods are the ones that can help.


----------



## rob sicc (Sep 1, 2015)

c farmer said:


> bmudd14474 or Pineywoods are the ones that can help.


thank you


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 1, 2015)

Rob it has been created now you can join and get the other New Jersey members to join as well


----------



## lemans (Sep 1, 2015)

I'm in!!!!


----------



## lemans (Sep 1, 2015)

I joined but can't start discussions


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 1, 2015)

Worked for me.


----------



## rob sicc (Sep 2, 2015)

Glad to see people are joining.  any suggestions as to how we get the word out?


----------

